# Q- Your most COMFORTABLE PFD??



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so the topic says it all, comfort is paramount.

The simple fact is, as a bi-product of being exceptionally comfortable, i will be more safe as i may actually wear it! I'm not risk adverse by any stretch of the imagination, my bikes digital output has shown a legit 299 more times than i've had hot brekkies, BUT i always get the right kit on first, one piece kanga skin leathers and all the good bits beneath. Plenty of people tell me the inconvenience isn't worth it, but i wouldn't head out for a blast without it, track or road. I spent the coin to get a very comfortable bit of kit, and i never feel put off wearing it, and it's saved my bacon many a time.

Sadly i find myself out on the yak regularly taking off my PFD, it's just not comfortable enough to wear for long periods, it pushes into my back from the seat, and i end up stowing it 'safely' behind me once i am through the breakers! Sure, i'll have time in an emergency to put it on (who am i kidding)!?????

Ok, ok, i ramble (sorry), point being i am going to spend some coin on a nice one, so i wear it (currently i have the SEAK PFD type 2 thingy), comfort of foremost concern- tossed up the inflatable types, but the consensus on AKFF search has it that a good type 2 is what i should get? The ultra trek PFD is thus far the 'best' reviewed i have found, though interested to hear others thoughts...

Many thanks, 
Levi


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It's just the PFD Levi. Unless you're a very funny shape... :shock: :lol:

I wear a PFD for up to 10 hours (have done for nearly 15 hours straight a few times). I have never been uncomfortable.

I think you need to get a new one.

trev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Pretty much everyone will answer Stohlquist or Ultra.

With good reason. You can't wrong with either.

I was rocking an Ultra Pinnacle type 2 for a while before the neighbours cat pissed on it. It was good.

I'll sell it to you real cheap.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


> Occulator said:
> 
> 
> > gra said:
> ...


I agree with Geoff (no criticism intended Gra).

Yes Paul, it does make sense.

You are spot on. You could suddenly be sea sick, fall off, get hit by a power/sail boat, or bump your head. They are not the times you want to be worrying about inflating a PFD. A PFD needs to provide instant bouyancy, regardless of your state.

For example, I fell off at Scarby 6 months ago in a paltry 15 or so knots. Just wasn't paying attention while turning around, then in less than a second I was gone, and splash. As you say, cold water makes it a lot harder ... you need everything going for you.

Worse, a self inflating PFD can be holed by hooks/fish teeth/a knife. Then they will never work.

trev


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks All, appreciate the input, and the bad humour!

I'll pass on the cat piss, but thanks for the offer 

I am a skinny little runt, so perhaps the ultra is an option....... but looking at the high back on the stohlquist pretty much has me sold, will solve my issue with the back rest pushing the PFD into my back, my major complaint! 
It does look a little bulky up front- i have the profish and there is no need for me to store gear on my person as i have ample capacity all over the craft....... so maybe a little less obtrusive high back options if anyone has suggestions???

Will look a little more into it, but thus far leaning towards the stohlquist....unless i can find something more minimalistic.

Many thanks,


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Don't those Stohlquist things give you boobs? Droopy boobs at that? All the hub guys like their manboobs.


So if they incorporated a bra into it you'd be sold?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I've always found the cheap ones most comfortable. Big lump of foam, aaahh. The inflatables are not comfortable at all unless you inflate them, and the "proper" fishing ones have too many hard bits.
Thats for sitting on. Wearing is a different matter.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

indiedog said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > indiedog said:
> ...


Hey I do some distance paddling and wear the the man boob PFD for several years now :lol: .

I dont find it gets in the way too much, plenty of shoulder room to swing arms, and like the big pockets, though it is a little bulky. In one I have safety stuff (PLB, Mirror, Whistle, Petzi Hadlamp, Bandage) and the other Fishing Stuff (pliers, scissors, leaders, etc). I would like to find a slimmer PFD but not sure if Id fit all that stuff.

Ive been looking for a good one with water/camelbak option...? Id leave off the fishing stuff it I had too and stick in hatch, but want the safety gear staying in.

Steve


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't use the camelbak in mine, I find it bulks out the back and interferes with the seat back.

I can't believe pfd's don't come with an option to zip or clip on a head support, to convert them pfd 2 to pfd 1.
Pockets are great for all the stuff you need if you get separated from your yak, because you won't have time to grab it.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

keza said:


> I don't use the camelbak in mine, I find it bulks out the back and interferes with the seat back.


I hear ya buddy, Id imagine 1-2Kg of water on the back must weigh a bit, I was just thinking the ease of sipping water on a long paddle (rather than opening up the hatch where I have my Cemelbak bladder) would be handy. No seat on Ski to get in the way either...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Stevie said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use the camelbak in mine, I find it bulks out the back and interferes with the seat back.
> ...


Yeah, I have a high back seat, so it doesn't work.
I have put the bladder in the bag behind me and clipped the tube on for longer paddles.
I think the trek ultra is the only one with the bladder.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Another predictable vote for the Stohlquist.

Switched to this after an MTI. Much much more confortable because it has much more adjustment so can be setup to fit snugly and will not move around as much, high back means you're not pushed away from the seat, fit and materials is just way better. Pockets are handy too. You can get them from the US way cheaper than here, (kayak pro shop has 15% off atm I think) but I'd be sure you are getting one which is compliant with what it's used for.


----------

